# We All Started Like This



## Gizmo (20/1/14)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (20/1/14)

whahahaha.
Man this is sooo spot on exactly how this works.
There is a new mod on the way from Pedro Carvalho, the creator of the Caravela.
Curious to see what it will look like!


----------



## Silver (20/1/14)

I think the extra expense in fuelling the hobbyist/curiosity side of vaping is something we all justify in the name of improved health. 

Not saying this is right for everyone but certainly works for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (20/1/14)

People keep asking is it cheaper than smoking, ummmm yes. About the same lol


----------



## Silver (20/1/14)

I think if you get one device and stick to fairly cheap liquid or DIY then it can be cheaper. 
But i can't see that happening for me anytime soon


----------



## Silver (20/1/14)

I used to think, hmmm this Protank 2 is like R250, its only about the same as a carton of cigarettes. Or the 5 pawns is only a bit more than a carton, per bottle. 

Now ive stopped doing that. LOL.


----------



## RIEFY (20/1/14)

The Golf said:


> People keep asking is it cheaper than smoking, ummmm yes. About the same lol


where is the pics bro. sorry for the hijack

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------

